# First dado set.



## dribron (Jul 19, 2010)

Hello all, and merry christmas. My wife suprized me today with a stacked dado set for christmas. Not a great one, but well she didn't know the difference. And sence I have nev er had one, a cheapy might be better to learn with.
Anyhoo, I was thinking about making a simply box made with dado, (rabbited) sides as a way to learn. What I do not know is how much difference the dado'ed edge will effect over all deminsions... What I mean is this... If I build a simple box at say 10" x 8" will the top and bottom also be cut at 10" x 8", or will I need to increase or decrease the overall deminsions?
Sorry for the rediculas beginer question.....:boat: _Duane


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

cab-man will have a good answer for that. i just wanted to say, now theres a man. xmas not over yet and already working on next project. lol

if your not cutting the lid out of the box, ( making the lid afterwards ) id build the box then measure for lid.


----------



## dribron (Jul 19, 2010)

I kinda wanted to cut it from the box, but could do it after as well I guess.... Thanks

Hey, wait, do you mean that I do not supose to be working on a project on xmas? That would explain the looks...LOL


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

I think you'll get some good info here. Practice with scrap first and think logically through the process. Dado rabbet is the first joint I used and even though I followed the instructions very carefully, I still made mistakes. My second attempt was better, but still made an error or too.

BTW, getting those dado blades on and off were very tuff at first. After a half dozen installations and removals, it loosened up.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Safety advice*

When cutting a rabbet or a dado always follow completely through with the cut and then "safely" turn the saw off. My saws all have a knee knocker off switch, so I can maintain control of the work piece and still shut off the saw with out letting go. I recently pulled back a dado cut using the miter gauge and of course it kicked back,  of course I knew better. :wallbash: Brain fart, no harm no foul, no flames, no blood......


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

it will shrink but it really depends on how you want to assemble it. just plan on making the box a bit larger. in this case it's easier done than said...lol


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

cowboy dan said:


> in order to make good joinery, planning is key. say you're working with 1/2" ply. and your box is supposed to be 12" end to end and 10" top to bottom. if you cut to those dimensions, and then proceed with rabbit joints, your rabbit joint will be cut 1/2" as well. your box will then be short 1" top to bottom, and the depth of your dato will make it short by 1/2" end to end. so before you make any cuts, measure, add 1", then the inside top to bottom dimensions will be true and 1/2" inside end to end. same rule goes for dovetails and box joints. when making the top, cut it at the same time as the bottom. that way you have an exact matching top when you when you get around to it. the more difficult but fast way is to make the box, glue and clamp and then cut the top off the box, but that only works if your box is perfectly square.


 
A 12" board, with 1/2" rabbits, will still produce a 12" box.


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

mdntrdr said:


> A 12" board, with 1/2" rabbits, will still produce a 12" box.


 lol... that thought occured to me right after i clicked. but i have shrunk some of my boxes cause i forgot to account for rabbits.


----------

